

Ask HN: Can someone properly *review* the new retina? - morphir

Being a frontend webdeveloper; I found myself wondering if I will benefit from the new iMacs gigantic screen-releastate. I have some ideas that this could be beneficial for my use case.<p>Problem:
There are so many poor reviews on the web. None speaks of how the screen is to work with on a daily basis.<p>Scenario 1: how will spectacle work in terms of ordering all browser windows in full hd-view aligned along side eachother. safari+chrome+firefox+textmate. All full view in one window. Neat idea?  :)<p>Scenario 2: I use iTerm. Demonstrate how tiled layout will work.<p>General: how is text&#x2F;fonts and graphics when in 5000k?
======
msh
I would wait for the anandtech review, their reviews are second to none.

